# Time limit to get to MX and finish your Temp visa process



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I've heard there is a 30-day limit after you do your US paperwork for a temp citizen visa to get to Mexico and complete the process, or you have to start over. Just wondering, because I have enough money for the visa, but not enough to move right now. I want to leave ASAP, because things in the US are getting a bit scary to me. (not trying to start a political discussion)

So would it be better for me to come on a visitor's visa and just do the entire process in Mexico once I have the extra money? I know I would have it in 6 months, but not in 30 days.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You cannot "do the entire process in Mexico", but must apply for residence visa approval at a Mexican consulate in a country where you have legal residence; not in Mexico. They, once approved, you have 180 days to enter Mexico and then 30 days to report to INM with proof of your residence address. INM will then give you a 'tramite letter', which will allow you to travel inside Mexico while they finish the process. It will take a few weeks to a couple of months, depending upon holidays, etc. Plan ahead.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you! That is most helpful. That means I can go ahead and get the Visa just in case I have to leave sooner, and stay here to save money for a few months. I could rent a room and survive on what I have now, but I'd prefer to have more saved to rent a nicer place.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Remember that "money", i.e. cash or investments, need to go back 12 months. Income - 6 months.


----------

